
Ask HN: What's the smartest decision you made in life? - gallerdude
There are sometimes in life when we end up on a path that take us to places we can&#x27;t imagine. What path did you take?
======
tomcam
The decision at about age 13 that no one would care about my job as much as I
did. I lived in a town where aerospace booms and busts occurred often enough
that I realized I should ultimately work for myself.

